# Whats on your wheel?



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

This is some merino/rambo-x I have spun. I spun about 3 pounds of it. You can see the bat behind the hank and bobbins. Its really soft. I got it at the fiber retreat in Jefferson City last month. I spun it up real thick. Its 2 ply. I have gotten to spinning stuff so fine I didn't have anything that would be real warm. It was nice to have so much to work with. That thick yarn takes alot of wool.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is a beautiful colored yarn you have there! Still haven't managed to try my hand at merino... maybe some day.
Think thick yarn can be more fun to spin. 

Right now I am working on the first bobbin of a light slivery Coopworth yarn. (This is an earlier picture......am nearly done with the first bobbin.) Will be on the finer side of the yarn scale. Should be plying it sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My wheel is naked  But I got my new cast on today. I have more range of motion of my fingers, still no thumb, but I'm thinking I may be able to try spinning. I'm going to try drafting with my fingers alone.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I know a spinner that can only spin with one hand,,, she uses fleece that has a lot of crimp in it and spins it from the fold....really impressive to watch. Might be something you can try Marchwind. VBG


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Just plain ol' white Jacob wool. My plan was to spin enough to make sweaters for the twins, like I did for my 7yodd. But then I got to knitting those baby socks, and now I'm knitting a kippa for my dh with the dpn's......

I'm so easily distracted.:shrug:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

What plain about Jacob wool? They are really neat sheep. Would love to see a photo!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm knitting roving from my 3rd generation ewe. Her grandmother was Black Welsh Mountain, her Grandfather was a Corriedale. Both her parents were black, but she is almost white, with her grandfather's texture.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

true black llama/wesleydale ramboullet blend. Yummy The llama is mine the sheep was purchased What I have waiting next is llama/wesleydale creme color My first from the very beginning to wash, pick, blend, spin, and make a scarf for an acquiantance. I have purchased a picker and carder over the winter. Val


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I am just plying some grey merino cross for some more socks....I snuck in one skein of Alpaca I had carded on my new drum carder. I was just looking at the wheel before and remembered this thread and all I can see is VM and dirt.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

*sigh* I am just looking at ya'lls and being very envious!
I gotta hurry up and get this knitting thing down pat so I can convince DH I NEED a wheel! :hobbyhors

Love all that I have seen so far! That one you have, Ozarkquilter, is just lovely! I would love to just sit and touch it, it looks very inviting.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't post here a lot, but I JUST finished some flax last week and thought "timing is EVERYTHING!!". Quite a task, I must say. The second thumbnail is the current shetland. I've managed to lose 1.5 lbs of foresty/heathery green shetland somewhere in the craft room, it was supposed to be part of this project.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Just beautiful Ann! Love the color. VBG
And you have spun some Flax too! I have always wanted to spin Flax but haven't gotten around to it as of yet. How is it to spin?

Sounds like everyone has some beautiful fleece to spin..... but pictures please! If I can't run my hands over the roving or yarn... then I need photos!! VBG


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, to everybody! 

Cool to see you here Ann. What project is your green wool hiding from?

I am with mamaj...must get better at knitting first. 

I am going to have to get ahold of some handspun yarn so I can see what it is like to work with.

Beautiful work everyone!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are my sheep, (L to R) Callie, Callie's Lily, and Pumpernickel










And here's the spinning,


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Man....all the spinning you guys do is so EVEN! Mine looks good for awhile, then it just starts to go thicker and thicker...or thinner and thinner 

The Flax was...interesting. I had a strick (long fibers) to work with so it spun up pretty nicely. Takes forEVER to spin tho. You can't let it get too much twist or it doesn't lay right....it doesn't relax once it's spun or set. Spinning the long fibers (24" and longer) means you have to keep them straight on a towel or something...over your shoulder or on the lap...and just pick up 2 or 3 at a time. 

The other type of flax is called "tow". Fibers 2 to 3" long..spins a LOT like wool..except you keep your fingers moist so they stick together as they spin. distaff works well. I've read advice from spinners who use a little glycerin in the water...helps keep the fingers moist longer. 

The stuff is stiff stiff stiff when you spin. Great for weaving tho..nice fine singles with super break strength.

The Green wool is supposed to be part of plaid I want to weave for a skirt, but if it doesn't show itself soon, I'll have to rethink that. There are three HUGE roving balls of it somewhere.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Alpaca! I have 2 55 gallon drums packed tight and full of alpaca!
I 3 ply all my yarns.
I am making blankets that will be lined with flannel for comfort.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Wisconsin Ann, I'm looking, but I can't see how your spinning is uneven. It looks beautiful to me! Wow, that flax yarn--thread??--is so fine!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good work everyone!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Nellie said:


> Wisconsin Ann, I'm looking, but I can't see how your spinning is uneven. It looks beautiful to me! Wow, that flax yarn--thread??--is so fine!!


 You only see the hank I chose to photograph!! muahahaaaaa!! As to the linen...yah...it's pretty fine, but with the really long fiber that's fairly easy to accomplish. It's only 2 or 3 fibers. This is not as fine as I've seen done tho. Man..some people can spin stuff by hand that looks like super thin thread...woven up you can see through it. :stars: Mine is suitable for heavier shirts or lace type curtains...drawn thread maybe. A nice summer skirt.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Nellie,, very cute Jacob sheep! 

Wonderful photographs everyone... very talented spinners!

Ann... I love linen clothes.. Sounds like your spun flax would make a very nice shirt. VBG


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have flax on one bobbin and colonial top on another. I'll be chain plying the colonial adding beads as I go along. I'm also hand carding a grey shetland fleece, almost done!


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

Lincoln dyed a soft pink that I'm also spinning silk carrier rods into to create an art yarn! It's on my jumbo flyer which I really need to change out back to my regular flyer... I have 300 jacob fleeces, 5 lincoln fleeces, a half dozen romneys, and two shetlands to wash, dye and then maybe get spun up! I'm planning on using the jacob for a special project. Last year nothing got washed due to all of the flooding here this is my last year to get them washed before they are ruined.

Kimberly


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

How does one upload photos?

Kimberly


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

Well you can go to my flickr to see what's on my wheel I'm calling it pink peppermint, it is very soft and lofty.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kbaxterpackwood/


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

packyderms_wife said:


> How does one upload photos?
> 
> Kimberly


Photobucket is easy and free.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Packyderms_wife to post pictures from Flickr go to the photo you want to post. Click on that picture. At the pot, just above the photo are a bunch of little icons, it's a tool bar. Click on the one that says, all sizes (it sort of in the middle). When that window opens pick the size you want. In my case I almost always choose the medium size. Click the size. Then when that window opens scroll down to the two links under the photo. The shorter of the two links is the one you want. Click on that link and copy it. Then come back here and open the window to post a reply. Describe the photo if you want, then click on the little icon of a photo (mountains and a sun). When that opens there will already be an http:// in the box. Delete that. Then paste the link you have copies from Flickr into that box and finish. It sounds a lot more complicated than it is.

Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Packyderms Wife..that's a lovely soft color  Looks like candy floss! The yarn immediately made me think of a soft, yummy sexy sweater.


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Thank you for the help with the pic lets see if this works.


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Packyderms Wife..that's a lovely soft color  Looks like candy floss! The yarn immediately made me think of a soft, yummy sexy sweater.


Thank you WA spring or fall sweater maybe, summer sweater it may be too bulky.

Kimberly


----------

